# abs and brake light warning...



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

i'm guessing its some loose wires one the driverside, since the warning lights only come once in a while then go away, usually after it sits for over eight hours. Its a '99 A6 Avant 2.8 auto, i won't be able to check my theory until next week, just looking for any additional input/ideas. plus this thread always needs new posts


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (ironmule)*

Could be a number of things.
Suggest always start with a proper VAG Scan of the car including Engine and ABS. Note some inexpensive scanners are only able to scan Engine.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (ironmule)*

Do you get 3 beeps? If so, it's likely your ABS electronic module. Mine died recently, I sent it off to a refurb service for around $170.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (ryuuoh)*

it happens so sporadically, and the e-brake warning is simutanous with it, so its got to be in the rear. I guess i'll have the garage scanned it tomorrow. Now the hid's (ebay kit) are screwing up and not cooperating, so those will be yanked out...


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (ironmule)*

if anyone has abs brake warning light: fiddle with your abs module harness. it cured my problem. i will eventually need a new module since the harness side of module has become weak and constantly needs physical pressure to keep the correct electrical signal.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (ironmule)*

i get the same problem with my a6 avant i scand the abs and it came up 2 different codes, i think 1604 and 1605 not quite shure right now. the problem started happening right after i changed the outer cv boots on both front axels so i think i messed up the abs sensers.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (16v lover)*

that is most likely the sensor itself. Used abs module is supposedly is in the mail http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (ironmule)*

I replaced my abs module and it def fixed my problem. Not too bad of a job either: 1st take off your driverside wheel, remove the (11) T20 torx bolts to take out the inner fender liner. Undo (3) 10mm bolts on the windshield washer resivour, then get soaked with washer fluid. So with the washer bottle out of the way you can get to all (6) t20 torx bolts that hold the abs module out.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: abs and brake light warning... (ironmule)*

if its the same as a passat heres a free fix
http://passat-b5.ru/index.php?...id=57


----------

